# XML und GUI



## Ramos (12. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute

ich wüsste gerne ob jemand ein Tutorium oder etwas ähnliches weiss, wie man mittels XML GUIs bauen kann. Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Roar (12. Jan 2005)

in dieser audio-slide-show wird eine API vorgestellt die das machen kann: http://javalobby.org/eps/galbraith-swing-1/ is ziemlich gut!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

was sind XML GUIs? 

meinst du XUL oder XUI oder ähnliches??


----------



## Roar (13. Jan 2005)

er meint wohl apis um aus xml guis bauen zu lasssen


----------



## Andy (13. Jan 2005)

Hi!

Bin momentan grad drüber sowas für JMenuBars und JToolBars zu bauen.
Die Engine erwartet dann xml-files in der Form von:

```
<menubar>
	<iconpath path="images/" />
	<menu name="Datei">
		<menuitem name="Neues Projekt" action="newproject" iconname="new.gif" tooltip="Neues Projekt beginnen"/>
		<separator />
		<menuitem name="Beenden" action="quit"/>
	</menu>
</menubar>
```

Dies würde dann eine Menuleiste mit dem Menu "Datei" erzeugen und dieses würde "Neues Projekt" und "Beenden" als Punkte enthalten. Dazwischen ist ein Seperator. :wink: 

Für JMenuBars sieht es schon gut aus, bin gerade dabei daraus eine Factory zu basteln, um auch JToolBars zu bekommen.  :roll: 

Gibt es da auch schon was in der Richtung?  :?: Mal so zur Info?!

Na dann bis irgendwann,
Andy


----------



## Roar (13. Jan 2005)

*g: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9952 
der code da is shcon n bisschen veraltet, man kann jetz auch icons und accelerator keys angeben.


----------



## Andy (13. Jan 2005)

Cool :applaus:, da weiß ich doch gleich, wo ich mich inspirieren lassen kann! HEHE   


Also dann mach ma mal weiter!

Bis dann irgendwann,
Andy


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jan 2005)

schau mal bei ibm (alphaworks), die haben glaub ich ein ziemlich aktives projekt in der richtung laufen


----------

